# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Rio de Janeiro for Carnival March 2011

## TravelMate

Solo female traveler. Will be going to my first Carnival in Rio March 2011 next and am looking for someone to share the expense of a budget priced apartment rental with. You can share the cost of an apartment rental for almost the same price as a hostel room rental.


Apartments go fast so we would need to organize it in a hurry. Most places require 20% deposit with cash for the remag balance. 

You can join me and my friends in Rio for great times or go off on your own as well. Don't feel any pressures, just enjoy! 

If you are interested, contact me ASAP!

----------


## xy34704

壯陽藥
持久藥
壯陽藥推薦
壯陽藥ptt
壯陽藥藥局
壯陽藥屈臣氏
壯陽
壯陽藥
持久藥
壯陽藥推薦
壯陽藥ptt
持久液ptt
持久液屈臣氏
持久液推薦

----------


## chanvova

Most places require 20% deposit with cash for the remag balance.

----------

